# 88 300ZX Digital Climate Control Issues



## gstric44 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to this so please bear with me. I have an 88 300ZX with the digital dash package with plenty of issues. The main one being I have no power to the digital climate control unit. I do have the lights behind the letters such as fan speed, but no power to the digital readouts. 

I have checked all connectors behind the unit, all fuses under drivers side fuse panel. I even went so far as to buying a different unit off Ebay but still nothing. Was curious if the large relay box under hood contained any relays which may have something to do with this problem. Pleae any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

